# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Τηλεόραση Samsung] 43RU7092

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Εχω μια tv samsung 43ru7092 και εχουν καει τα led. Ξερεται που μπορω να βρω αυτην την μπαρα led? Επισης το service manual που μπορω να το βρω?...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

